# Cleveland OH, any shoots or good archery ranges?



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt, just looking for a place to make sure everything is good to go, 30yd range works. 
Anything around, dont have a problem driving 20-30 miles from Cleveland..


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone............


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I think we are a bit lucky in the area we live in here with all the clubs and shops to shoot at. I grew up in Toledo, and clubs and shops are few and far between... From what Ive seen its pretty much the same out in Cleveland....

B~


----------

